# What vegetables are your kids growing?



## bcooper (Oct 16, 2013)

Here's another how-to tip from Blake Kirby on how his kids are growing carrots and beets! 





What are you kids growing?


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

when my son was younger (he's almost 14 now), he loves helping me grow carrots, beans and peas because those are the ones he likes eating the most. I still remember the first time he helped me with carrots and pulled it out of the ground. The look of shock at what was at the other end of that green frilly stuff was priceless!


----------



## Usama666 (Dec 18, 2013)

I love reading your blog because it has very useful,effective and interesting topics. Best of luck for your efforts.


----------



## rogjam (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks for the video - I'm going to get mine to have a go


----------

